
Show HN: Mprove. Your daily productivity progress % in menu bar - guivr
https://guivr.github.io/mprove/?ref=hn
======
wingerlang
It would be interesting to AB test this page with your flashy/emoji style
against a more classic 'nice software' site.

------
jarnix
24 hours \- 8 hours sleep

\- 8 hours 9-5 job

\- 1 hour for travel

\- 2 hours with family

=> so... I do not eat, I do not take a shower (or I can take a shower with my
family), in my experience it's more 3 than 5 hours of free time, minus some
time to change my state :), it's not like going to sleep mode is like an
instant sql update.

~~~
gvrizzo
Hey, jarnix, thanks for your feedback! :)

I see your point. I'm going to change it today.

Happily, you can set any free time on mprove, 3, 5, 12, etc... :)

------
Rainymood
I'd love to hear some numbers about how many people have bought it so far. 5
dollars for something that is available in high-quality and for free is hard
to beat.

